
Ask HN: Has anyone filed a GDPR complaint against HN? - hntracking
Curious if anyone has complained, as I noticed they track IP addresses and the privacy policy hasn’t been updated to cover the GDPR.
======
whb07
Dude...

srsly?

Okay, hypothetically speaking, how’d you feel if the Chinese/US/insert-random-
body here suddenly decided that mentioning EU text was against their own laws
and would therefore be fined/punished/whatever?

Seriously though, where is the line? I truly don’t know the answer, I don’t
think anyone really does, but what you’re arguing for is definitely not it.

How’s about this... ready?

Don’t use this site. Vote with your attention and internet e-feet.

Let’s try and keep the internet open and free from weird shenanigans, okay?

